# Mosquito Docks



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Anyone fishing them? My dad is handicapped and just wants to fish off a dock or pier, figured this would be a good place to take him.


----------



## dowop (Aug 17, 2012)

There were 4 people there around 10am.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Will be a group of us there tomorrow. WB docks has a wall that is handicap accessible.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Thanks everyone. Yea, was thinking about WB but get alot of dinks. Use to get nice crappies out of them docks.


----------



## Outdoor University (Dec 30, 2021)

As of yesterday the crappies are three feet off the bottom still out in the middle of the Bay of the marina have not came in close during the day nighttime the larger crappies are coming in so you can vertical fishing under the docks not lot during the day .they
are about three feet off the bottom At night


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

What do you think water depth is out in middle of bay? And when u say nighttime are you saying after dark like 6pm or nighttime like 10pm? (Which is way past my bedtime anymore)😉


----------



## Outdoor University (Dec 30, 2021)

The Bite start at a 11:30 an enbs at 2:30 in the morning it is about 10 ft out in the middle there is a 12 ft hole in the mouth at the mouth is where the larger crappies areare


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Thanks 👍


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Probably worth putting the waders on during the day.
Spent some time in water opposite main docks just up from long dock near Joe's last spring.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Are you talking about WB docks or Mosqito?


----------



## Outdoor University (Dec 30, 2021)

I am talking about Mosquito Lake if you are interested in fishing West Branch you need to fish dock 257 + 10 it's always have the sunken brush piles at the end of them and sunken pallets at the end of them


----------



## Outdoor University (Dec 30, 2021)

That's supposed to say Doc2 doc 5 7 10


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Outdoor University (Dec 30, 2021)

No problem anytime you need help outdoor University is here to help check us out on YouTube lot of good information


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

The marina will never be the same !!! U guys talk way to much!! Bigger craps will come and go but resident gills get beat up!! People keeping buckets of 5in gills!! We need no limits 😳😳😳😳🧐🧐! It’s the little Maumee of the east! I got eyes on that place almost Daily!! Last time I fished it by land I had guys around me calling 7.5in gills bulls!!!😂😳! It is the only place there to catch fish plus I hope they cut more trees out on bank to open it up more to allow no safe heavens Fish need protection!!!! If they spray the weeds wAtch it get worse in there!!! Fish lives matter! Be a true outdoorsmen not a rapist! Thx panfish guru !!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Sorry meant to say seasonal patterns on craps not come and go!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

If they would close off the docks completely even without the boaters would maybe bring it back to what the fishing was!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

brad crappie said:


> If they would close off the docks completely even without the boaters would maybe bring it back to what the fishing was!


Its dead. keep the secrets a little more secret next time.


----------



## Outdoor University (Dec 30, 2021)

Mosquito Lake is one of Northeast Ohio Premier crappie Lakes it has more fish Ohio come out of it every year than any other Lake in Ohio. This lake has an extremely fast growth rate on crappie according to outdoor University study and the Ohio Department of Natural Resources study of the Obelisk bone. The outdoor University study has shown that the growth rate on an average three-year-old crappie is 10 to 10.5. Which is above average in the given area of longitude and latitude also you do not see a lot of fishermen out there at 11 p.m. to 2:30 a.m. when the crappies are biting that have decent size on them that is when your 13 14 and 15 in crappies are being caught all crappie in this range are primarily nocturnal with few feeding patterns during the daytime smaller fish are apt to feeding during light. Because of predation from the flathead catfish the larger properties feed at night


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Can understand the study, but my biggest crappie have been caught during the day either ice fishing or in the boat. And, take a look at the causeway at night sometimes, guys are stepping over each , lol


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Outdoor University said:


> Mosquito Lake is one of Northeast Ohio Premier crappie Lakes it has more fish Ohio come out of it every year than any other Lake in Ohio. This lake has an extremely fast growth rate on crappie according to outdoor University study and the Ohio Department of Natural Resources study of the Obelisk bone. The outdoor University study has shown that the growth rate on an average three-year-old crappie is 10 to 10.5. Which is above average in the given area of longitude and latitude also you do not see a lot of fishermen out there at 11 p.m. to 2:30 a.m. when the crappies are biting that have decent size on them that is when your 13 14 and 15 in crappies are being caught all crappie in this range are primarily nocturnal with few feeding patterns during the daytime smaller fish are apt to feeding during light. Because of predation from the flathead catfish the larger properties feed at night


Phooey. I’ve been fishing this lake for over forty years. I totally disagree with this study. Most of the fish Ohio’s are taken during daytime hours.


----------



## jjmar (Sep 19, 2014)

Listen to the study! Everyone go at night.
Less crowds during the day.
Just because someone posts where and when the fish are biting. This is the internet. Do you absolutely believe everything you read on the internet?
To say the least fishermen have a long standing reputation for “stretching” the truth


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

When most people fish during the day, most of the larger fish will be caught during the day. I have fished at night catching 9 to 10 inch cookie cutters and at about 11:30 the larger fish began to bite. Usually in the summer and early fall.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

guppygill said:


> Can understand the study, but my biggest crappie have been caught during the day either ice fishing or in the boat. And, take a look at the causeway at night sometimes, guys are stepping over each , lol


dude, it's a university, we don't question studies.



Outdoor University said:


> Mosquito Lake is one of Northeast Ohio Premier crappie Lakes it has more fish Ohio come out of it every year than any other Lake in Ohio. This lake has an extremely fast growth rate on crappie according to outdoor University study and the Ohio Department of Natural Resources study of the Obelisk bone. The outdoor University study has shown that the growth rate on an average three-year-old crappie is 10 to 10.5. Which is above average in the given area of longitude and latitude also you do not see a lot of fishermen out there at 11 p.m. to 2:30 a.m. when the crappies are biting that have decent size on them that is when your 13 14 and 15 in crappies are being caught all crappie in this range are primarily nocturnal with few feeding patterns during the daytime smaller fish are apt to feeding during light. Because of predation from the flathead catfish the larger properties feed at night


Can you post the abstracts to these studies for me?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

chaunc said:


> Phooey. I’ve been fishing this lake for over forty years. I totally disagree with this study. Most of the fish Ohio’s are taken during daytime hours.


I’ve been fishing mosquito just a bit longer than chaunc (50 some years) and yes I’ve caught some nice crappie Out of that lake at night, but no doubt my larger fish have came during the day, usually the last few hrs of daylight. For many many years I didn’t have a boat and fished the causeway day and night, there were times when the causeway was on fire at night, I’ve got videos on YouTube to prove it, But they were usually just keepers.


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

If you are boat fishing you will be able to hit the stump beds and other structure that holds the slabs during the daytime hours. If you are shorebound I’ve found it best after dark, as the slabs will move away from the structure, pursuing baitfish in the shallows.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Anybody have an ice report for the north end yet?


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Very sketchy I would wait till Sunday! I go on 2in all the time but not over real deep water! 1.5 to 3 is what I have heard


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Between fishermen raping fishery's , killing weeds , and old wood fading away we need pro active fishermen that give a damn! Look am a panfish nut and I seen spots , lakes , and fishery’s go to hell! That being said if u have not seen that u don’t fish for panfish enough or don’t fish enough lakes! Hell now they are taking trees and low brush away from shores! That is coming from directer in Columbus!! Seen it now at squitter and St marys! Valuable resting spots and ambush spots that now the public can get to more to thin out resources more! No business at all to do that! Don’t be a resource destroyer


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Was thinking about going this weekend but idk been awful warm the last few days i don't feel like going swimming. I agree with you brad idk how they think what they are doing helps a lot of lakes are turning into barren wastelands or as i call them paddle boarder paradise. Im got to pull a couple pre spring structure missions myself.


----------

